# Domingas (pechos)



## blasita

Buenos días:

Me gustaría saber si se usa "domingas" para referirse a los pechos de una mujer en algún otro país aparte de España. Además, a los españoles les quiero preguntar si sigue siendo un término común para ellos hoy en día. Para mí sí lo es, aunque hay otros que puedo emplear tanto o más.

También me interesaría saber cuál es exactamente el origen de "domingas". Supongo que estará relacionado de alguna forma con "domingo". A ver si alguien lo conoce.

Agradezco cualquier aporte al respecto. Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, blasita:
Para mí sí es un término común, aunque cada vez lo uso menos. Quizás se deba a que ya no existe pudor en llamarlas tetas, que creo que es el término más usado hoy en día. No creía que su uso fuera muy lejano, y los resultados de su búsqueda me han dado la razón. El texto más antiguo que he encontrado en donde aparece es uno del diario ABC del año 1978. El más antiguo que hay en el CREA es de 1979. En cuanto a su origen, no te puedo decir nada cierto, ya que nada sé. Tan sólo intuyo que pudiera proceder del mundo de la farándula.
Esperemos contestaciones más y mejor documentadas.
Un saludo.



> ...efectivamente, el productor, LUIS SANZ, le ofreció el papel a Esperanza, pero ésta le pidió mucho dinero.





> -Hombre-me dice Esperanza-, yo no voy a ser menos que las _starlettes_ aventajadas, que piden un dineral porque salen mucho en las revistas enseñando las* domingas*. Muy puesta en razón ella, sí, señor.
> (ABC, Madrid,21-6-1978)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola, blasita:
Tiene mucha gracia el nombre, desconocido por mí hasta hace unos minutos. Supongo al igual que tú que estará relacionado con del día de la semana. Jugando a la libre asociación de ideas, una parte del cuerpo donde descansar (la vista, la cabeza, las manos, los pensamientos), donde desahogarse, solazarse, donde encontrar alivio, reparo. Tal cual un día domingo.
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Brendano

Hola, blasita.

A mí me resulta un poco anticuado, como de los años 80. Lo asocio mucho a los humoristas presuntamente picarones de ese tiempo (Pajares y Esteso, Pepe da Rosa...). No sé si es a eso a lo que se refiere Ludaico cuando dice que que puede proceder de la farándula.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

No lo había escuchado. El término coloquial que usamos en casa es 'peruchas' o 'puchecas'. Saludo.


----------



## tigre1950

Por aquí, *lolas*.
Saludos.


----------



## swift

tigre1950 said:


> Por aquí, *lolas*.
> Saludos.


Para sinónimos coloquiales: tetas (sinónimos).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A mí también me resulta un poco anticuado, como de comedia española de los 70.

Ahora se oye más "peras" o "lolas".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí _domingas_ no es de uso común y menos por los "nativos" gallegos. Lo normal es _teta_. También he oído peras o _melones_, en registro vulgar o adolescente.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:  

También soy de la opinión que el uso de domingas ha disminuido al perderse el falso puritanismo de no poder decir "las tetas".

Otros nombres por España: la pechuga por razones anatómicas evidentes (quien las tenía muy grandes _pechugona_) y otro que recuerde manolas, que también tenia/tiene otro significado que no viene al caso.


----------



## Jonno

Yo últimamente oigo mucho en las series de televisión españolas "mamellas". Es una palabra curiosa, porque aunque existe en español no significa lo mismo que en catalán, de donde supongo que se ha tomado porque en ese idioma sí significa tetas. En español son unas protuberancias que tienen las cabras en la cara. No sé si será debido a que los guionistas son catalanoparlantes, porque no me suena que los actores a los que recuerdo habérselo oído lo sean. Sí estoy seguro de que las series se ambientan lejos de zonas catalanoparlantes. ¿Recordáis haberlo oído fuera de la tele? Yo por aquí no.

Se me olvidaba  "Domingas" conocido y usado por aquí, pero creo que poco y en retroceso.


----------



## Erreconerre

blasita said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si se usa "domingas" para referirse a los pechos de una mujer en algún otro país aparte de España. Además, a los españoles les quiero preguntar si sigue siendo un término común para ellos hoy en día. Para mí sí lo es, aunque hay otros que puedo emplear tanto o más.
> 
> También me interesaría saber cuál es exactamente el origen de "domingas". Supongo que estará relacionado de alguna forma con "domingo". A ver si alguien lo conoce.
> 
> Agradezco cualquier aporte al respecto. Un saludo.


Por aquí son* chichis*. Y se usa en otras circunstancias, por ejemplo, una mujer bonita es _una buena chichi. _También, y tal vez por la relación con la protección de la madre hacia los hijos que amamanta, se dice que alguien_ pide chichi_ cuando pide apoyo o cuando pide ayuda:
--Nosotros pagamos con puntualidad todos los recibos, y nunca le _pedimos chichi _a nadie.
--Si no puedes arreglar ese motor, no me vengas a _pedir_ _chichi_.


----------



## Jonno

Curioso, aquí "chichi" es la vulva de la mujer.


----------



## Nipnip

Yo conocía la palabra e inmediatamete la asocié con los pechos femeninos, el contexto era clarísimo. Sabía que no tenía uso extendido en México pero no pensé que fuera un españolismo.


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> Yo últimamente oigo mucho en las series de televisión españolas "mamellas"...¿Recordáis haberlo oído fuera de la tele? Yo por aquí no...


Yo no solo lo había escuchado (en los tiempos en que no existían las "series") sino también utilizado. Hace muchísimos años que ya no. Otro nombre que me ha venido a la mente: teresas o teresitas.


----------



## Jonno

Pero en Murcia no es raro encontrar catalanismos, ¿no? Lo que me extraña es oírlo por ejemplo en Madrid.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos.

Pues todos los españoles coincidís en que está algo pasada de moda o en que se usa cada vez menos. Puede que sus días estén contados; el tiempo lo dirá.

Parece que no se usa fuera de España, como ya me imaginaba. Pero por la respuesta de Nipnip veo que algunos pueden conocerla, al menos en zonas de México.

Bonita la interpretación del origen que da Adolfo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 5-ht

XiaoRoel said:


> Por aquí _domingas_ no es de uso común y menos por los "nativos" gallegos. Lo normal es _teta_. También he oído peras o _melones_, en registro vulgar o adolescente.


Peras o melones, según la dimensión.
Estoy de acuerdo conque el uso de 'teta' es el más usado.
Senos, en cambio está equivocado, siendo éste el espacio entre las tetas, una ensenada.


----------



## luigivanilli

Hola.  En México es generalmente desconocido.  Acá el vocablo más extendido sería - como ya lo dijo mi compatriota Sonorense Erreconerre - Chichi.  Tambien endoso todo lo que dijo acerca de "pedir chichi", evoca la idea de un pequeñito que corre a su madre para que lo amamante.


----------



## ukimix

Eso me recuerda que aquí también se les dice 'teteros'.


----------



## Señor K

Acá en Chile, yo por lo menos no lo había escuchado jamás. Es posible que -como mencionan más arriba- se haya usado por los años '70 o antes en espectáculos picarescos, pero no he leído registros de eso.

Acá los términos más usados son pechos, pechugas, tetas, senos (aunque existe, nunca entendí por qué, la verdad, si para mí "seno" significaba el espacio entre los pechos), melones y algunas alocuciones actuales más divertidas, como una que me gusta especialmente: las "callaguaguas" ("guaguas" por "bebés", creo que se entiende por qué ).

Ah y debido a la influencia gringa, y en especial -creo- por el doblaje hispanoparlante de "Los Simpsons"- actualmente he escuchado mucho la palabra "bubis", derivado claro está de "boobies". Personalmente, no me gusta mucho. Prefiero las anteriores.


----------



## Princ3sita1

5-ht said:


> Peras o melones, según la dimensión.
> Estoy de acuerdo conque el uso de 'teta' es el más usado.
> Senos, en cambio está equivocado, siendo éste el espacio entre las tetas, una ensenada.


Gracias, 5-ht, en Lima, Perú, les llamamos  "senos" (plural) o seno (singular). Ahora sé que no es correcto.


----------



## dexterciyo

5-ht said:


> Peras o melones, según la dimensión. Estoy de acuerdo en que el uso de 'teta' es el más usado. Senos, en cambio, está equivocado,  siendo éste el espacio entre las tetas, una enseñada.



Sí es correcto el uso de "*senos*" para referirse a los pechos de la mujer. Es otra de sus acepciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Princ3sita1

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por los últimos aportes.

Por favor, pediría que, si fuera posible, se centrara el tema en "domingas" ya que existen otros hilos sobre sinónimos de "pechos/tetas", etc.

Me han pasado esta entrada del _Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos y Gachupinismos_ (Caldevilla Domínguez): 





> *domingas*. —*chiche* o *chicha*. f. Pecho de la mujer, teta. Es voz malsonante.


Que conste que los diccionarios y otras obras de referencia son una valiosa fuente de información, pero para mí son mucho más valiosos los aportes de los compañeros, por eso hago estas preguntas y por eso cuento siempre con la ayuda de vosotros/ustedes.

Para mí "domingas" es más bien un eufemismo y sí, según he podido comprobar preguntando aquí y allá en Madrid, a casi todos les suena algo antiguo, especialmente a los más jóvenes.

He hablado con un excolega argentino y me ha dicho que sí conocía "domingas", pero esta persona ha estado trabajando en varios países, incluida España. Ojalá algún argentino pueda hablarnos del uso en Argentina.

¿Algún otro aporte de otro país o de otra parte de España, por favor?


----------



## Pinairun

blasita said:


> Para mí "domingas" es más bien un eufemismo y sí, según he podido comprobar preguntando allí y acá en Madrid, a casi todos les suena algo antiguo, especialmente a los más jóvenes.
> 
> ¿Algún otro aporte de otro país o de otra parte de España, por favor?



Para mí, sin embargo, es un disfemismo. Con lo bien que suena _tetas_...


----------



## blasita

Vale, Pina. Mi preferencia ha sido siempre _tetas_. Pero ¿podrías usar "domingas" hoy en día o no? ¿En qué contexto? ¿Y los de tu alrededor? Gracias. Saludito.


----------



## Pinairun

blasita said:


> Vale, Pina. Mi preferencia ha sido siempre _tetas_. Pero ¿podrías usar "domingas" hoy en día o no? ¿En qué contexto? ¿Y los de tu alrededor? Gracias. Saludito.



He hecho la consulta y coincidimos jóvenes y no tan jóvenes. Aunque lo conocemos, no lo usaríamos. _Domingas _nos queda a la altura de _ubres_. Así que no.


----------



## Gabriel

blasita said:


> He hablado con un excolega argentino y me ha dicho que sí conocía "domingas", pero este amigo mío ha estado trabajando en varios países, incluido España. Ojalá algún argentino pueda hablarnos del uso en Argentina.



Acerca de su (no) uso en Argentina, yo no lo uso ni tampoco recuerdo haberlo escuchado ni leído jamás.
Y si viera la palabra suelta, jamás me hubiera imaginado que se trataba de las tetas.
Claro, con el contexto apropiado... "¡Mirá las ______ que tiene esa mina!" Casi cualquier cosa que pusieras en ese blanco pasará automáticamente a significar "tetas".


----------



## 5-ht

blasita said:


> Vale, Pina. Mi preferencia ha sido siempre _tetas_. Pero ¿podrías usar "domingas" hoy en día o no? ¿En qué contexto? ¿Y los de tu alrededor? Gracias. Saludito.


Tengo la fortuna de recorrer, por trabajo,  latinoamérica donde nunca he escuchado '_domingas' _para referirse a los '_senos' _(uso la acepción) ¿qué esté quedando sordo?


----------



## blasita

No sé, Pina, a mí me resulta un término más bien gracioso, la verdad.

Muchas gracias, Gabriel, y a todos de nuevo.


----------



## lavecilla

blasita said:


> Para mí "domingas" es más bien un eufemismo y sí, según he podido comprobar preguntando aquí y allá en Madrid, a casi todos les suena algo antiguo, especialmente a los más jóvenes.




No parece que se haya quedado del todo anticuada esa denominación, Blasita: En este blog, que es la crónica que hace un señor sobre un programa de televisión, se nombran las domingas (peras limoneras). Ahí se utiliza un lenguaje que yo me abstengo de calificar pero que será cualquier cosa menos anticuado.

Está sobre el párrafo 34, antes de la segunda imagen.

Por si te sirve para tu estudio.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Birke

Yo no lo uso y creo que miraría de reojo a quien se lo oyera decir: me suena despectivo y chabacano, de mal gusto.
Por suerte, por aquí casi no se oye.


----------



## blasita

Interesante ese enlace, Lavecilla.

Yo lo veo como propio de un lenguaje desenfadado, lúdico y lleno de humor, pero he podido comprobar que la opinión de Pina y Birke es compartida por muchas mujeres.

Muy agradecida a los dos por vuestros aportes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:





blasita said:


> la opinión de Pina y Birke es compartida por muchas mujeres.


Cierto, me puedes incluir.
¡Lástima que no podamos rastrear su origen!
Fuera de las entrañables explicaciones de Adolfo, se me ocurre que podría ser una analogía con / un derivado de la_ minga_ (minga y domingas siendo los atributos sexuales más evidentes).

Hasta luego


----------



## blasita

Te apunto. Muchas gracias, Martine, y por el comentario sobre el origen. Sí que parece que pueden tener la misma procedencia. He encontrado y me han contado diferentes cosas. Puede que "domingas" provenga del antropónimo "Dominga", al igual que "menga" de "Domenga".

En mi investigación, he encontrado un estudio interesante acerca del apellido y apodo "Mingo" y sus variantes, en su origen un clan familiar que se consideraba de rango social inferior al de otras familias. Se habla de que su paso al léxico común por la relevancia popular que lograron tener, dio origen a la vulgarización de "domingo". Estos antropónimos dieron lugar a nombres familiares o coloquiales del pene, como "minga" y "mingola". Y el origen de "domingas" se establece también en estos términos, aunque no se dan tantos datos como con "minga".

Espero poder encontrar más información. Y si alguien sabe algo más, le agradecería que lo compartiera.


----------



## Antonella V

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> Cierto, me puedes incluir.
> ¡Lástima que no podamos rastrear su origen!
> Fuera de las entrañables explicaciones de Adolfo, *se me ocurre que podría ser una analogía con / un derivado de la minga (minga y domingas siendo los atributos sexuales más evidentes*).
> 
> Hasta luego




Estoy de acuerdo. La asociación entre minga y Dominga es lo que le da esa connotación vulgar a las *domingas*. En España *minga* es el acortativo del nombre propio Dominga, pero en jerga minga se refiere al pene.



> minga².
> 
> (Acort. del n. p. Dominga).
> 
> 
> 1. f. malson. pene.
> 
> Real Academia Española




Por otra parte, la expresión minga, Dominga tiene una connotación sexual soez. Incluso figura en una popular y tradicional jota.


En América no se usa *domingas* como sinónimo coloquial de pechos femeninos. Minga no está vinculado tampoco al miembro viril masculino sino que está relacionado con el trabajo colectivo (clic). Y aunque a las mujeres de nombre Dominga se les dice coloquialmente en ciertas partes de América del Sur chumingas, no tiene connotación vulgar ni sexual.


La mayoría de los diccionarios que registran “domingas” le otorgan un matiz de vulgarismo:




> Diccionario de María Moliner
> 
> 
> domingas (vulg.) f. pl. Pechos de una mujer.





> domingas    do·min·gas
> s.f.pl. vulg.
> Pechos femeninos
> 
> Diccionario CLAVE





> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> 
> domingas
> 1.f. pl. vulg. Pechos femeninos.




El Diccionario Santillana recogido en elpais.com no le da ese tinte de vulgarismo:



> domingas
> 1. (s. f. pl.) Pechos femeninos.




Yo creo que el origen de *domingas* como sinónimo coloquial de pechos de mujer es menos soez, pero no pasa de ser una hipótesis.


Saludos,


A


----------



## blasita

Gracias a ti también, Antonella.

En el diccionario de español de la casa aparece con la etiqueta de vulgarismo, mientras que en el de español-inglés se recoge como "muy familiar/argot". Personalmente me quedo con esto último.

La verdad es que estuve a puntito de incluir unas líneas de la letra de esa canción, pero me pareció que podía resultar algo grosera y decidí no hacerlo. Estupendo, ya la tenemos. Creo que podemos afirmar que lo que dio origen a "domingas" fue el paso del antropónimo femenino "Minga/Dominga" al léxico popular. Dos términos, "minga" y "domingas", derivados de un mismo antropónimo. Y me parece posible que lo que haya podido determinar que "domingas" pueda ser menos soez que "minga" es el uso.


----------



## mysunrise

Hola

En el minuto 08:00 del episodio 10 de Verano azul (RTVE) uno de los niños hace una broma:
"No te bañes tanto, Desi, que cada vez se te hinchan más las domingas".

Muy adelantado de su tiempo este niño, ¿no? 😄


----------



## jilar

mysunrise said:


> Hola
> 
> En el minuto 08:00 del episodio 10 de Verano azul (RTVE) uno de los niños hace una broma:
> "No te bañes tanto, Desi, que cada vez se te hinchan más las domingas".
> 
> Muy adelantado de su tiempo este niño, ¿no? 😄


En esa época era más habitual que ahora.

Y los niños siempre han sido la mar de resolutivos ... buscando o usando siempre palabras que no fueran consideradas tan vulgares o prohibidas por los adultos.
A lo mejor si decían "tetas" y el padre los escuchaba, se llevaban un guantazo o algún tipo de reprimenda. Pero diciendo "domingas", o cualquier otro eufemismo que en ese momento esté más aceptado socialmente, quizá el único efecto sobre los adultos fuese una simple risa (pues quizá recordaban lo cómico que sonaba tal término en boca de humoristas de la época, como Pajares, Esteso, ...).

El pecho de la mujer recibirá todo tipo de nombres. Los eufemismos funcionan durante un tiempo, su existencia es por evitar nombres que la sociedad del momento rechaza (por vulgares, ofensivos, por considerarlos malas palabras).
Y como anotaron por ahí atrás, en el contexto debido, cualquier palabra puede servir para referirse a tales órganos.
Por ejemplo, grupo de chavales (con las hormonas típicas de su edad) se cruzan con una chica de grandes pechos y uno de ellos suelta:
-¿Visteis pedazo "alcachofas" tiene la tía?


----------



## mysunrise

jilar said:


> En esa época era más habitual que ahora.
> 
> Y los niños siempre han sido la mar de resolutivos ... buscando o usando siempre palabras que no fueran consideradas tan vulgares o prohibidas por los adultos.
> A lo mejor si decían "tetas" y el padre los escuchaba, se llevaban un guantazo o algún tipo de reprimenda. Pero diciendo "domingas", o cualquier otro eufemismo que en ese momento esté más aceptado socialmente, quizá el único efecto sobre los adultos fuese una simple risa (pues quizá recordaban lo cómico que sonaba tal término en boca de humoristas de la época, como Pajares, Esteso, ...).
> 
> El pecho de la mujer recibirá todo tipo de nombres. Los eufemismos funcionan durante un tiempo, su existencia es por evitar nombres que la sociedad del momento rechaza (por vulgares, ofensivos, por considerarlos malas palabras).
> Y como anotaron por ahí atrás, en el contexto debido, cualquier palabra puede servir para referirse a tales órganos.
> Por ejemplo, grupo de chavales (con las hormonas típicas de su edad) se cruzan con una chica de grandes pechos y uno de ellos suelta:
> -¿Visteis pedazo "alcachofas" tiene la tía?


👍🙋


----------



## Ballenero

A mí me suena al tipo de lenguaje que usaban Quevedo y otros en las chanzas de aquella época.
No parece inverosímil que esté relacionado con la raíz latina: domi y la familia de palabras que de ahí se derivan (antes de nada tengo que decir que el latín no es lo mío).
Dominium es poder, poderío.
Domino es señor, y de ahí viene domingo, día del señor.

He visto en un par de libros del siglo XVIII, en un contexto de festividades religiosas, que se habla de Domingas, aunque no he conseguido averiguar si se refieren a celebraciones, misas o qué.
Pero tratándose de días de fiesta, en España una cosa lleva a la otra.

Otra posibilidad, en latín, domina es señora; puede ser que de alguna manera llegara a convertirse en dominga.
Domina nostra, nuestra señora es decir la Vírgen María, madre de Dios.
Si así fuera, estaríamos ante una clara blasfemia para la Iglesia y esa sería la razón de que no haya publicaciones antiguas con ese uso de la palabra.
A nosotros hoy en día nos parece inofensiva pero antiguamente no lo sería, habiendo el riesgo de que la Inquisición llame a tu puerta.

También está la palabra domeñar, derivada de la misma raíz latina, que significa sujetar; que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Penyafort

Como han apuntado ya, es un término que se usaba bastante en el lenguaje coloquial de hace unas décadas pero que se utiliza cada vez menos.

En mi opinión, coincido esta vez con el criterio del DRAE al decir que procede del nombre propio Dominga. Lo más común para usos jocosos en el registro coloquial suele ser buscar objetos de formas y tamaños similares, pero tampoco me parece raro un origen metonímico, en el que Dominga fuera _cualquier mujer _o una mujer en origen así llamada, presumiblemente de busto generoso. Quizá _lolas _tenga similar origen. (De hecho, el proceso es fácil. Si se piensa en cualquier persona conocida con un atributo marcado característico y se dice _el/la/los/las X(s)_, el contexto se encarga fácilmente de que entendamos a qué se refiere, aun cuando fuera la primera vez que lo oyéramos)

La asociación de la palabra con el día de la semana no tendría nada que ver, más allá de la lógica relación entre el día y el nombre, al significar ambos "dominical, del Señor".


----------



## Circunflejo

Antonio Alcalá dice en su Vocabulario andaluz que dominga es una ganada de zumo fuerte. Quizá venga de ahí la cosa. O quizá venga de que el domingo era el único día de descanso para mucha gente... ¡Vaya usted a saber!


----------



## jilar

Penyafort said:


> Si se piensa en cualquier persona conocida


En los 80 Sabrina, Samantha Fox... En España, Marta Sánchez les iba a la zaga.
Luego vinieron Pamela Anderson y demás. 

Funcionaría por ejemplo el diminutivo de sus nombres para referirse a sus atributos pectorales y, de ahí, usarlo para las tetas de cualquiera.


----------

